# the house



## STAR (Jul 7, 2011)

then house painted by paul
in watercouler


----------



## ncartco (Jul 3, 2013)

Red house in water!Beautiful painting


----------



## Orenlor (Sep 2, 2013)

This painting is looking fabulous. As you have used the water colors, and in this scene there is a water also, so its giving a nice outlook.
--------------
http://www.selogerneuf.com/immobilier/bretagne.htm


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

A wonderful painting Paul  

Wouldn't we all love to escape to this tranquil place and enjoy the peace. My eyes first went to the cabin which really looked like a treasure chest to me ~ a find where we become absorbed in another world, another place and time. 

I really like how the pond peacefully reflects the interplay of opposites, yet embraces them all in a circle of perfect balance.


----------



## baidyasunita (Sep 10, 2013)

The reflection of red house is most beautiful part of your painting.


----------

